# Stuck on remote server

## meo

I use wvdial and it's GUI qtwvdialer and I get to the server of the internet provider but there I get stuck. The browser tries to connect to other website but terminates on "Can't locate remote server" or something like it. What can I do? Pppd is still running.

----------

## cedric

Have you put the correct DNS in /etc/resolv.conf ?

----------

## vinnie

wait, when you say you get to the server, do you mean you login in a terminal and get a prompt or something?

----------

## meo

Thanks cedrik! The problem was as simple as you responded. I just had to put the right DNS in /etc/resolv.conf and then evrything worked out.

Thanks a lot!

meo

----------

